# Nem jött velünk, mert akkor épp beteg volt.



## wanipa

Szia!

I'd like to know what "épp" means in the following sentence.

Nem jött velünk, mert akkor épp beteg volt.

Is "akkor épp" an fixed expression?

Thanks!


----------



## Zsanna

*Épp* (or its longer form: *éppen*) means "just (then)" in this sentence.
(I put the_ then_ in brackets because* just* refers to time in this sentence. "Exactly at that period of time/moment".)

So the sentence goes:
He didn't come with us because he was ill then*.
_Just then_ is not necessary in the English sentence.
Probably one could also say: ... because he_ happened to be_ ill.

*Edited after your answer: Sorry, I missed out the translation of _akkor_. But the reason for that is also that it is not really necessary in the English sentence... (It shows to what extent "épp akkor" forms a nice pair in the native speaker's mind. But of course, they can be separated.)


----------



## wanipa

Thanks!

Is the sentence still correct if I omit the word "épp"?

Do I have to omit "akkor" as well if I omit "épp"?


----------



## Zsanna

No , you can use either words (_akkor_ or _épp_) independently from one another. (Sorry, I missed that from the answer above. Now edited.)

They don't necessarily go together (although they go very well together here*) but (interestingly enough) even if you just used *épp* (= without _akkor_), it would be obvious that it refers to the time/period we are talking about. (And vice versa.)

*_épp_: you can use it with other time expressions (_épp most_ - just now, _épp az előbb_ - just a minute ago) or other words you want to emphasize (_épp ő_ - exactly him/her, _épp ezért_ - exactly because of this, _épp nem_ - actually, no(t), etc.) (Always preceding the word it refers to.)


----------



## wanipa

Thanks for the clear replies to both topics!

Wish you a nice weekend!


----------

